# PID for MES 40 - what is one that will work and not real expensive



## hoity toit (Jan 14, 2019)

Got to put a PIS controller on my old MES. Need a referral for something that will go to 350 or more and be able to handle 1200 watts / 10-15 amps at 120 volt. Will also need it to come with the sensor. Any body out there point me in the right direction. I am an electrician so not worried about the details, just need to know what will work. Thanks in advance.

HT


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=110
did this on my MES 40 , works well.
Not sure if the shell of the MES can stand a steady temp of the 350° ?


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 14, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=110
> did this on my MES 40 , works well.
> Not sure if the shell of the MES can stand a steady temp of the 350° ?



At least 250-275 F, the Auberins is a little more than I would like to spend giving the age of my unit. I do have one that will got to 210 F but would like to be able to go higher than that. MES is well insulated enough to go 300.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 14, 2019)

are you wanting one just for hot cooking (steady temp)..  or do you make and smoke sausage (ramp temps up slowly feature ) ... Do you want a plug and play or would you like to build your own (a lil cheaper) ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 14, 2019)

the problem with trying to get the MES'S that hot is the heat elements they have aren't big enough .. at least the 30's not....  not sure about the 40 ...


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

HT,
Not a good idea to do that with a MES.
They throttle them to ~320 with a snap disc, in the first place.
Many pictures have been posted where somebody removed the back and there was crispy foam insulation in there.
But if you want to get HOT, I've got what can get HOT.
How about up to 400 degrees C?

I'd recommend you make a different box for high temperature work.
(The above ITC can go to 1350 degrees C)

Oh, and if you prefer F, you can get the same package HERE.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> Auberins is a little more than I would like to spend giving the age of my unit.


I just bought that one posted for a five year old MES 30 . Only paid $149 for the smoker . Had the same thought as you , but if the smoker craps out all the way , I'll just put the controller on the new one .


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 15, 2019)

Prefer to build on my own.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 15, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> HT,
> Not a good idea to do that with a MES.
> They throttle them to ~320 with a snap disc, in the first place.
> Many pictures have been posted where somebody removed the back and there was crispy foam insulation in there.
> ...



Thanks, that is why I posted before jumping off into it. I did not consider the insulation to be foam, I thout it might be rock wool or mineral wool. Thanks again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> Thanks, that is why I posted before jumping off into it. I did not consider the insulation to be foam, I thout it might be rock wool or mineral wool. Thanks again.



Yup---I had one that had a bad controller from "New".
During Break-in, it kept going after 275°. I caught it at 300°, and watched it closely, until I started hearing crackling noises. I shut it down & it coasted to about 340°, before it started falling in Temp. The crackling noise continued.
I put my ear against the top left wall (cool enough there), and it kept crackling until it got down below 275° again.
I would not recommend taking an MES to 300° for any length of time, and Never above 320°.

Bear


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 15, 2019)

This, hopefully minus the burned stuff, is what your mes is insulated with.


----------



## river100 (Jan 17, 2019)

I haven't used this brand but it gets good reviews and comes with an SCR and heatsink. I would not use the Thermocouple that comes with it though since it will not react very quick to air temp and give you big temp swings.
The kit is $ 40
 For the PID kit, do a search on Amazon for "(ITC-106VH + 40A SSR + White Heat Sink + K Probe)"  for a better manual google  "inkbird itc 100 pdf"
That manual has wiring instructions that will work with an electric smoker.

Use high temp rated wire for the heating elements and high temp connectors to the element, you can get them at appliance parts house.

For temp measurement I strongly recomend getting a temp sensor that is 3mm / 1/8" in diameter or smaller and long enough to have 2 inches or more exposed in the smoker.
It can be K type thermocouple or PT100, the PID can use various sensors.
This K type is 4" long
This PT100 is also 4"
It really depends on the PID but you may have better results doing an auto tune and then setting the temp at 200 F,
once the smoker gets up to temp, do another auto tune while the smoker is at 200 deg.
I do  a lot of various temperature control at work and you would be amazed at the difference you will get using the right sized  and proper placement of the temp probe.

PS, Don't run that smoker over 275 deg F. It's not designed to go higher.
EDITED but links still don't show ?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

river100 said:


> EDITED but links still don't show ?



It's OK, they show in my post above.


----------



## river100 (Jan 17, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> It's OK, they show in my post above.


They are showing now.
Great minds think alike?


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 17, 2019)

I ordered one off amazon for my mod. I ordered a mypin ta6. The only thing extra i had to buy was a heat sink for the relay.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 19, 2019)

river100 said:


> I haven't used this brand but it gets good reviews and comes with an SCR and heatsink. I would not use the Thermocouple that comes with it though since it will not react very quick to air temp and give you big temp swings.
> The kit is $ 40
> For the PID kit, do a search on Amazon for "(ITC-106VH + 40A SSR + White Heat Sink + K Probe)"  for a better manual google  "inkbird itc 100 pdf"
> That manual has wiring instructions that will work with an electric smoker.
> ...






I got it. thanks., and I prob never go over 250.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 4, 2019)

Well I got the PID installed and the MES rewired and all I can say is that it works very well. I set the temp and it never varied more than 3 degrees, I ran a batch of sausage and buck sticks through it. When I was finished I wheeled it in the shop and cracked the door open a little and used it to heat the room. Was able to get the room up to 70 degrees. Lets see if I can find any photos. So there ya go.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice . They work . I love mine .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 24, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> HT,
> Not a good idea to do that with a MES.
> They throttle them to ~320 with a snap disc, in the first place.
> Many pictures have been posted where somebody removed the back and there was crispy foam insulation in there.
> ...


----------

